
'Code for America' Founder: Fix Gov't by Fixing Tech. Development - germinalphrase
http://longnow.org/seminars/02017/feb/01/fixing-government-bottom-and-outside/
======
germinalphrase
Like all the Long Now talks, it's a bit long - but Jennifer Pahlka's analysis
of how the government's procurement processes absolutely destroy the
effectiveness of those tools was enlightening.

It does feel like there is a lot of low hanging fruit if the right procedures
can be put in place for development.

